# Gentlemen (and Ladies if there are any on this forum) I need your help!



## rmedlinnc (11 mo ago)

I own a Farmtrac 60, Serial # 99001 503 with a 5320 Loader mounted on it. This tractor was one of the last ones the dealer sold without Power Beyond. This has necessitated me having to tie back the upper lever on the control valve to enable the loader to work. This in turn will not allow the 3 point hitch to operate. 

I recently purchased a new control valve only to discover that wasn't the solution. A kind reader on here linked me up with Joe's Tractor Sales in Thomasville, NC who sold me a "block" to go under my present valve that they believed would solve my problem. It won't. 

Does anyone know what model Ford, New Holland or other tractor this is compatible with? It has the 3 cylinder Ford engine. I'm pretty sure the tractor was built in India. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I'm worn out trying to solve this situation. Thanks in advance. 

R.J. Medlin, North Carolina


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

rmedlinnc said:


> I own a Farmtrac 60, Serial # 99001 503 with a 5320 Loader mounted on it. This tractor was one of the last ones the dealer sold without Power Beyond. This has necessitated me having to tie back the upper lever on the control valve to enable the loader to work. This in turn will not allow the 3 point hitch to operate.
> 
> I recently purchased a new control valve only to discover that wasn't the solution. A kind reader on here linked me up with Joe's Tractor Sales in Thomasville, NC who sold me a "block" to go under my present valve that they believed would solve my problem. It won't.
> 
> ...



Not sure of all the information that you are requesting but I can pass this along....Maybe it will help a little.......Farmtrac is made by the the Escorts Tractor of India using designs from Ford models that they used to produce.....Also, I am not sure what model it is but there is a Long model that is about the same tractor as the Farmtrac 60


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

rmedlinnc said:


> I own a Farmtrac 60, Serial # 99001 503 with a 5320 Loader mounted on it. This tractor was one of the last ones the dealer sold without Power Beyond. This has necessitated me having to tie back the upper lever on the control valve to enable the loader to work. This in turn will not allow the 3 point hitch to operate.
> 
> I recently purchased a new control valve only to discover that wasn't the solution. A kind reader on here linked me up with Joe's Tractor Sales in Thomasville, NC who sold me a "block" to go under my present valve that they believed would solve my problem. It won't.
> 
> ...


The ford 3610 is supposed to be a close match.


https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/006/1/0/6104-farmtrac-60.html






__





TractorData.com Ford 3610 tractor information







www.tractordata.com








__





Farmtrac 60 VS Ford 3610 VS New Holland 3600 Tx Super Heritage Edition Comparison - Prices, Specs, Features


Farmtrac 60 VS Ford 3610 VS New Holland 3600 Tx Super Heritage Edition Comparison is based on various factors like Price, Models, Specifications, Mileage & Performance.




www.tractorjunction.com


----------

